# How do I get an Uber Provided Device?



## nappyfox (May 11, 2015)

Whatsup fellow drivers?
My phone needs to be repaired, so it will be sent away for a few weeks.
Uber says they can provide you a device for a weekly fee.
But I searched around the site and could not find a way to request a device. Should I have emailed them? Does anybody have a link to a specific and helpful page? Thank you!


----------



## Folt45 (May 4, 2015)

Just email them.


----------



## Diesel Up (Feb 4, 2015)

You will first have to pay a $200 deposit. Then you will be charged $10 per week. I have never ever heard of anyone getting their "deposit" returned to them.

Do the math--if you get an Uber provided phone, you will be charged over $700 for it during your first year as an Uber driver. Wouldn't that $700+ be better if it stayed in your wallet?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

And you pay for two weeks while it is in the mail when you send it back to them.

Ask around, somebody has a phone to loan you!


----------

